# Spielvorschläge gesucht.



## BlackAir (26. November 2011)

*Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Huhu Leute, 

da es bald Weinachten ist, würde ich mir gerne mal wieder ein gutes Spiel anschaffen. Naja ich stande zwischen 2 Spielen...

Assassins Creed Revelations
The Elder Scrolls - Skyrim

Nunja ich habe den GameOne Bericht gesehen, die Bewertung von Assassins Creed fande ich nicht so pralle. Naja The Elder Scrolls ist schon nice, aber ich habe die Vorgänger nie gespielt, bzw betrachtet. 

Ich bin auch offen für andere Spielevorschläge, meine Voraussetzung ist,

-fesselnde und lange Story
-langer Spielspaß
-Grafik darf auch nicht ohne sein.
-Keine Shooter, hab davon genug. 

Ein Spiel, was ich ebenfalls im Auge hatte, war Dragon Age 2. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

MfG.


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Herzlich Willkommen. 

Also ich habe auch nur einen Teil der Vorgänger angespielt und dann wieder in die Ecke gelegt. Skyrim dagegen fesselt mich so sehr, dass ich echt fasziniert bin. Mit ein paar kleinen Mods/Tweaks ist die Grafik wirklich der Knaller und die gesamte Spielewelt ist sehr autenthisch. Selten habe ich Landschaften gesehen, die einen so sehr das Wetter haben spüren lassen. Wenn du also Spaß an Rollenspielen hast, wirst du Skyrim schon nach kurzer Zeit lieben! Alleine die schiere Größe und Anzahl der Orte/Dungeons ist riesig!


----------



## BlackAir (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Wie sieht es den aus, mit der Story, bindet sie sich sehr an die Vorgänger?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Vielleicht wäre auch die Drakensang Reihe etwas oder The Witcher. Auch Gothic III wäre mittlerweile spielbar mit dem neusten Patch


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Lass die Finger weg von Dragon Age 2. Wenn dann Dragon Age Origins aber DA2 war für mich eine Enttäuschung.

The Witcher 2 könnte ich dir nur empfehlen  Ich saß an TW2 deutlich länger als an Skyrim um es durch zu zocken. Dafür hast du bei Skyrim eben auch noch viel mehr Nebenquests und eine offenere Welt + Chareditor 

Von der Story und Grafik her würde ich mich für TW2 entscheiden. Ansonsten Skyrim oder beides


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Ich würde zu Skyrim greifen.
Es ist eine sehr athmosphärische Welt, die einfach fesselt.
The Witcher 2 bietet, wie Robonator gesagt hat zwar storytechnisch und grafisch mehr, ist auch ein klasse Game, aber Skyrim bietet als Langzeitmotivation mehr. Es ist aber auch nicht zu verachten, beide Games haben mich sehr lange an den Bildschirm gefesselt, sind zwar anders, stehen sich aber auf ihre Arten in nichts nach.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würde zu Skyrim greifen.
> Es ist eine sehr athmosphärische Welt, die einfach fesselt.
> The Witcher 2 bietet, wie Robonator gesagt hat zwar storytechnisch und grafisch mehr, ist auch ein klasse Game, aber Skyrim bietet als Langzeitmotivation mehr. Es ist aber auch nicht zu verachten, beide Games haben mich sehr lange an den Bildschirm gefesselt, sind zwar anders, stehen sich aber auf ihre Arten in nichts nach.


 
Sind beides wirklich Klasse Spiele, da würde es sich auch lohnen beide zu kaufen ;D


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Das auf jeden Fall.

Man könnte auch einen Blick auf das neue Anno werfen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es da storytechnisch aussieht.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Man könnte auch einen Blick auf das neue Anno werfen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es da storytechnisch aussieht.


 
Hm da kann ich bei keinem was dazu sagen. Habe bei jedem Anno Spiel bis jetzt NUR den Endlosmodus gezoggt


----------



## Scorpio78 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*



BlackAir schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den aus, mit der Story, bindet sie sich sehr an die Vorgänger?
> 
> Vielen Dank.


 
Also die Story bindet nicht an die Vorgänger, von daher kannste unbesorgt zugreifen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Da hat aber eine Endlosrunde meistens auch die Länge der Story eines Call of Duty Teils...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da hat aber eine Endlosrunde meistens auch die Länge der Story eines Call of Duty Teils...


 Ich hatte dort schon manches Endlosspiel auf die Spitze getrieben, da würden die neuen CoD Teile kaum mithalten können wenn es nicht irgendwann langweilig werden würde. Aber Anno ist ja auch ein anderes Genre


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da hat aber eine Endlosrunde meistens auch die Länge der Story eines Call of Duty Teils...


 
Hehehe  Sommerferien, Anno 1404, 9 Stunden, die Nacht durchgezoggt...  Hat schon so einen gewissen Suchtfaktor das Game.   2070 will ich gleich mal ordentlich Testen


----------



## BlackAir (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

Ok, ich überlege es mir mit Skyrim, wie siehts mit anderen Spielen aus?

Gegen andere Genres, wie RTS hätte ich auch nichts 

würde mich weiterhin freuen. 

MfG


----------



## Micha77 (27. November 2011)

BlackAir schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich überlege es mir mit Skyrim, wie siehts mit anderen Spielen aus?
> 
> Gegen andere Genres, wie RTS hätte ich auch nichts
> 
> ...



Also ich konnte auf jeden Fall Mass Effect noch empfehlen


----------



## HIrNI (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*

schon die Gothic Reihe gespielt?


----------



## LordCama (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spielvorschläge gesucht.*



BlackAir schrieb:


> Ok, ich überlege es mir mit Skyrim, wie siehts mit anderen Spielen aus?



Also, weitere Spiele:
Gothic 1-3 (1-2 ist die Grafik halt schon etwas alt)
Tes 3-5 (Morrowind kann ich dir nur empfehlen)
Witcher 1-2
Mass Effect 1-2
Dragon Ages: Origin
Das Schwarze Auge: Darkensang 
Divinity 2: Ego Draconis
​so, das wären dann ca 500-1000 Spielstunden, oder mehr


----------

